# Cleveland Zoo



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Went to visit the fam in Cleveland for the week. Went to the zoo one day, here is a few shots.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

a few more


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

and the black rhinoceros, he was cool!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice shots... I like the black rhinoceros too


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice pics







they reds are verry old i think


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Rhino's are Sweet man! Them and Hippo's!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Cool Pics

Im going to the Zoo in Omaha next weekend.

I'll be sure to get pics


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

cool pics thought the p,s would eat them turtles


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Cool Pics
> 
> Im going to the Zoo in Omaha next weekend.
> 
> ...


Sweet, that zoo is great, cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks for sharing them with us











> Im going to the Zoo in Omaha next weekend.


take a bunch of pics


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!!!!
Great pics!!
Also in the last pic of your first post... what is that staulking those ducks?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^pigmy hippo


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i wonder if that rhino would even feel it if i punched it in the face??? i bet it wouldn't.

nice pics.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Sweet shots!Thank for sharing.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

wait so...i can put a turtle with a red belly?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool pics









I like that Rhino sequence


----------

